# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Японцы планируют построить «город в небесах»

## Irina

*Группа японских исследователей, инженеров и финансистов решила начать проект, который затмит Бурдж-Халиф, самое высокое здание на планете.*

Японцы направили свои усилия на разработку конструкции, высота которой будет составлять 1 км. Вертикальную опору сооружения планируется водрузить на бетонную водную подушку, передает портал Infuture.

По данным авторов проекта, к 2025 году они будут иметь все необходимые ресурсы и технологии, которые помогут им начать строительство. Стоит отметить, что развитие проекта будет включать новую технологию строительства искусственных плотов (Green Float Project).

Экологически чистые города будут построены в экваториальной области, где люди смогут наслаждаться солнечной погодой не опасаясь тайфунов.

Проект включает в себя «Город в небесах» — зоны, которые будут построены на высоте от 700 до 1 тыс. метров над уровнем базы. Место и специальная конструкция гарантируют, что город не будет страдать от жары и сильных ветров. Область будет иметь достаточно жилищного пространства для размещения 30 тыс. человек. Также там будет береговой курорт для людей, которые не хотят жить высоко. Курорт сможет вместить до 10 тыс. жителей.

Кроме жилых помещений в рамках проекта также фигурирует «Новый промышленный завод», который обеспечить дополнительные 10 тыс. рабочих мест.

Ведущая японская архитектурная и инженерная компания Shimizu рассчитывает на создание башни с использованием сверхлегких сплавов, полученных из магния и морской воды.

Внутри башни все будет работать с использованием экологически чистых источников энергии, в том числе солнечных батарей, преобразования тепловой энергии океана, волн и ветра.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

* проект «небесного города»*

----------


## SDS

Новый Вавилон
плохо закончится...

----------


## Irina

> Новый Вавилон


Честно говоря очень похоже

----------


## Sanych

Не уверен я что штукена высотой в 1 км будет уверенно держаться как бы там ни было.

----------


## vova230

Интересно, а найдутся ли те, кто за хочет там жить? Это сколько же этажей будет на такой высоте?

----------

